# Would you like a *FREE* custom Signature?



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I used to do a lot of custom graphics work until about a year ago, and I want to get back into it! I'm super stressed with school, and it helps me relax a bit  So I'm thinking of doing a signature offer here to get back into it... Let me know the following and give me a pic or two to work with for ya!

Your Name (SN or real):
Any other words you want on the sigi:
Picture(s) you'd like in it:
Your 3 favorite colors from the fonts here (make a word of each color!):
Transparent or colored back ground?:

Thanks! Hopefully I can knock them out fairly quick for you!

Edit: Oh, and it's FREE... forgot to mention that!! Heh whoopsies!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sure! Mine could use an update!

Herd name is Phoenix Rising, So I'd like flame colors. 
Any other words you want on the sigi:
Picture(s) you'd like in it:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 0_7769.jpg
I like this pic to: http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 0_6408.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 0_7636.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Ph ... 0_7789.jpg

There are lots of other pics on my site if any others would look good.

Your 3 favorite colors from the fonts here (make a word of each color!): Reds, oranges or blacks. 
Transparent or colored back ground?: Which ever will work better, but probably color.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OhCee said:


> Hey guys, I used to do a lot of custom graphics work until about a year ago, and I want to get back into it! I'm super stressed with school, and it helps me relax a bit  So I'm thinking of doing a signature offer here to get back into it... Let me know the following and give me a pic or two to work with for ya!
> 
> Your Name:TinyHooves Ranch, Pink colors those are my favs! Anything that looks good!
> Any other words you want on the sigi:
> ...


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

RunAround said:


> Sure! Mine could use an update!
> Herd name is Phoenix Rising, So I'd like flame colors.


How's this? Took forever to get the flames to look semi-decent lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thats pretty cool!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, Katrina 

I have done a bunch of these in another forum, so I figured I would post them here for examples for you guys 


































The more input you give me, the better I can make it for ya


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> \
> Your Name:TinyHooves Ranch, Pink colors those are my favs! Anything that looks good!
> Any other words you want on the sigi:
> Picture(s) you'd like in it: I cant find any
> ...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I LOVE the flame background! :drool: Maybe you could do something to make the text pop a little more? And add Registered Nigerian Dwarfs somewhere in there? Thanks!!!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

RunAround said:


> I LOVE the flame background! :drool: Maybe you could do something to make the text pop a little more? And add Registered Nigerian Dwarfs somewhere in there? Thanks!!!











Better?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG I LOOOOOOVE IT!!!! Its amazing soooooo amazing! I just wish I had a good udder or doe pic to add to the other side, it looks empty  BUT THANK YOU


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> OMG I LOOOOOOVE IT!!!! Its amazing soooooo amazing! I just wish I had a good udder or doe pic to add to the other side, it looks empty  BUT THANK YOU


I can always fix it later  No worries  And You're very welcome!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:drool: :applaud: THANKIES!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

RunAround said:


> :drool: :applaud: THANKIES!


Welcome Welcome


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Those look awesome!  I really like the Phoenix Rising,Tiny Hooves and Proctor Hill ones. I'd like one but dont have any clipped pics of the Lamanchas and prob wont for another month or two


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

If you have time, I'd like one done -- looks like your plate may be a bit full though. If you have time, I'll scrounge around for a good photo or two later today (have to head out here in a bit).


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY I will try to see about getting another pic for you!Also do you think its possible to add Nigerian Dwarf Goats in there? If Not its cool! I dont want to to look super full lol


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

For my main text I want "Sleepy Hollow Farm", Can you make the color scheme like in blues??, I have attached a picture (but can you get a picture of a nigerian dwarf or a horse too?). Try to fit what you can without it looking too crowded, and I want a color background. like a baby blue maybe. whatever else looks good. No rush. Thanks!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW you are amazing.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

capriola-nd said:


> If you have time, I'd like one done -- looks like your plate may be a bit full though. If you have time, I'll scrounge around for a good photo or two later today (have to head out here in a bit).


I'll be doing more this weekend after school stuff is done so yeah, feel free


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> WOW you are amazing.


Aw  Thanks!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Would it be possible to add watermarked hearts floating above and below the name? Or maybe hoofprints? lol


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

"I'll be doing more this weekend after school stuff is done so yeah, feel free "

I put the photo/info on the other forum but can put it here too if that would be better.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

capriola-nd said:


> "I'll be doing more this weekend after school stuff is done so yeah, feel free "
> 
> I put the photo/info on the other forum but can put it here too if that would be better.


No no, I'll get to is asap! I have just been sick and mostly asleep all weekend =/ So I'm sorry it's taking so long, and after I go get some groceries and catch up on chores, I'll get right on it, ok? Sorry again!


----------

